# What size chain saw?



## RUN1251 (Mar 15, 2012)

I need to purchase a chain saw for cutting fire wood. We have a small Poulan for trimming limbs but I want a back up. I've read that Stihl is a good brand. We would be cutting down 24" oaks and cutting them into fireplace logs and wood stove tinder. What size and brand and extras would you recommend? I seem to remember a thread months ago on this but I can't find it.


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

I've used them all in my 30 years in the tree care industry and for my money it will always be Stihl. In everyday HARD use, nothing compares. For a homeowner, cutting firewood on the weekends, it will be a one time purchase. You will certainly be able to find a saw for less money. A comparable Echo will be about 40% less but it will be worn out in a few years and you'll be buying another one. Husqvarna is a decent saw but I have found them to be prone to electronics problems. The electronics of a Sthil are warranted for as long as you own the saw, which if taken care of will be your entire life. 

As to what size; I would go with an 044 or a 440 as they're called now. Put a 24" bar on it. Now I hope you're sitting down. A new 440 will run you about $800 but like I said; buy it once and you're done. I'm still using my 10 year old 044 and it is the hardest working saw in my arsenal and being 10 years old, it was only $550 back then. The only things I've had to replace are the guide bar, (which I wear out about every 2 years) chains and air filters.

No, I'm not a Stihl sales rep.


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

I'll go long with Uncle Joe on this en. I got a stihl 24 inch bar saw an be more en happy with it. Yeah, they ain't cheap, but they run!

Use that Poochlan fer a anchor, had one lessin a year old an a total piece a junk!

Got mine onsale fer bout $600 which was a steal! Yeah, pun intended!


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

One other thing to note. If you do decide on Stihl, Look at the even numbered models. 028/280, 038/380, 046/460. They are geared toward the pros. When a homeowner goes into the dealership, Stihl has told the management to push the odd numbered saws (029/290, 041/410) on this group of people. It's not that the quality is less but they are a bit under powered as compared to their even numbered counterparts.


----------



## Tweto (Nov 26, 2011)

STIHL, STIHL, STIHL

OK I said it 3 times. I don't have experience with other brands, but I don't need too. I have a model 028, (18") I use it almost every week for cutting down medium size trees, cleaning up after a storm, and cutting firewood. I know that no one will believe this but I bought it 27 years ago. 
I have replaced the bar only one time and the drive gear one time. I think it still has the original spark plug. Other then buying a few chains that's the extent of my expense.


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

Tweto said:


> I know that no one will believe this but I bought it 27 years ago.


I do. I have a mid 70's model 051 that I took as partial payment for a job. The fellow bought it right after the '73 oil embargo and used it through the late 80's. I used it for an entire season just to see how well it ran. It did very well. :2thumb:


----------



## 1969cj-5 (Sep 14, 2011)

I have several saws, from big to small. For chunking up firewood smaller than 30 inches or so I would say the best saw I have is my Muffler Modded Stihl MS 250. Value for money, weight to power the Stihl MS250 is the choice I would make.* Get one with the .325 semi skip chain with an 18" bar*. With this setup you will be able to pull lots of chips and measure by placing your saw on the wood, turning it 90 degrees and start cutting. You will always get 18" long chunks of firewood when you get a little practice using this method.

The previous poster that said even numbered Stihl saws are more for pros was correct. My 066 Stihl will kill you and eat your babies.

If you want to do your research a good place to start is: http://www.arboristsite.com/chainsaw/


----------



## kejmack (May 17, 2011)

I've had Stihl and Husqvarna....I'd go with the Stihl.


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

I had a Poulan (Pro series) and I traded it to a buddy for a shotgun that didn't work right. I cleaned it. It worked right.

I traded another buddy a brand-new motorcycle helmet for a Husq'y chain saw. I like my Husq'y - it starts, it runs smooth, it cuts wood. I put it away clean and it starts when I ask it to. It also is one of the pro-series.

If I was going to choose between the Poulan and Husq'y I would stay with the Husq'y, I find it is a much better machine.

I have no opinion on the other brands of chain-saws as I have no personal experience with owning anything other than those two models. UncleJoe is a professional in tree-care, so, if he suggests something and you take his suggestion, you will probably be quite happy!


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

1969cj-5 said:


> The previous poster that said even numbered Stihl saws are more for pros was correct. My 066 Stihl will kill you and eat your babies.


That's a fact! I have a 36" bar on my 066 and it will tear through a 3' log in a big hurry.



NaeKid said:


> UncleJoe is a professional in tree-care, so, if he suggests something and you take his suggestion, you will probably be quite happy!


Thanks boss. :beercheer:

Weird, I haven't called anyone "boss" in 15 years.

Well, except maybe AuntJoe now and then.


----------



## Jimmy24 (Apr 20, 2011)

UncleJoe said:


> I've used them all in my 30 years in the tree care industry and for my money it will always be Stihl. In everyday HARD use, nothing compares. For a homeowner, cutting firewood on the weekends, it will be a one time purchase. You will certainly be able to find a saw for less money. A comparable Echo will be about 40% less but it will be worn out in a few years and you'll be buying another one. Husqvarna is a decent saw but I have found them to be prone to electronics problems. The electronics of a Sthil are warranted for as long as you own the saw, which if taken care of will be your entire life.
> 
> As to what size; I would go with an 044 or a 440 as they're called now. Put a 24" bar on it. Now I hope you're sitting down. A new 440 will run you about $800 but like I said; buy it once and you're done. I'm still using my 10 year old 044 and it is the hardest working saw in my arsenal and being 10 years old, it was only $550 back then. The only things I've had to replace are the guide bar, (which I wear out about every 2 years) chains and air filters.
> 
> No, I'm not a Stihl sales rep.


100+

Back in the 90s I was in the firewood bizz and I started witha 038 Magnum. Very fast and great saw. I decided to upgrade and got an 044. Best equipment buy I ever made. That was in 1993. Coming up on 20 years and the saw runs as well today as it did the day I got it. I have a 28" bar with a normal chain and a rip chain. I normally run a 20" bar which throws chips 20 foot!!! I also have a 022. I use it for lightweight limbing and it works well. It's about 8 years old and runs like new.

I have several other Sthil tools and they all work equally well.

You will never go wrong with a Sthil product.

Jimmy


----------



## Tirediron (Jul 12, 2010)

Sthil makes really good saws, but make sure you get a pro saw, yeah they cost more and have shorter warranty periods but they are lighter tougher and more powerful, and ALWAYS use sthil chain , it improves any saw. I run a husky 372 and a couple of husky 2100 s, these are also very good saws, but you still have to go to a sthil dealer to get good chain.


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

Tirediron said:


> and ALWAYS use sthil chain


Oh, I don't know. :dunno: I've been using Oregon chain for a good 20 years and don't have any complaints. 
I always used Stihl chain until one season where I couldn't get one to last me more than a few weeks before it broke. I would take it back to the dealer and they replaced the first few but then asked me to bring in the saw. They looked at it and said a worn bar was causing the chains to break. I was skeptical but put on a new bar. Same problem. Took it back in and they claimed it was the drive sprocket causing the problem. Again, skeptical but OK, replaced the sprocket. Still breaking the chain and they wouldn't replace them anymore. Frustrated, I went to the Oregon and that ended the problem. 
In all fairness, I would say it was just a roll of chain with factory flaws but I've been using Oregon ever since. YMMV.


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

I like Poulan and Husky myself. Poulan for light work, Husky for the heavy stuff.


----------



## TopTop (Nov 11, 2011)

Ok, I'll be the odd man out. If I were buying a new saw today it would be a 65cc Jonsered.


----------

